# Lost an exhaust hanger



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, i noticed my exhause pipe was hanging a little crooked the other day so i looked under, and one of the exhaust hangers are missing (the little rubber pieces that hold up the pipes). Does any one know where I can get 1 of these?? 
Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

One of these will work. Just take one in or have dimensions
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...terByKeyWord=exhaust+hanger&fromString=search


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

number 20 in the picture (in attachment) is the part i need


----------

